# cloudy tank



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

ever since I added a 2nd fx5 to my tank its been super cloudy. Not too sure why this is? I have even turned one off for awhile and still cloudy. Any ideas???


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Jay, what are you using for substrate (it may be suspended particulates)? Also.. it could be a bacteria bloom caused by them trying to colonize your media in the second FX5. It should clear within a week if it's suspended bacteria.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

its been over a month like this  it probably is from the silica sand. maybe ill switch back to gravel :S


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

but it was fine with the sand with just the one fx5.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

As hinted by Stuart, the two fx5 may be producing too much current and agitate the fine in your substrate. The FX5 pushes a lot of water.

Try crank down the outlet to restrict the flow and see if that help.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

lowered the flow a lot and still looks like crap  guess i will be switching back to the gravel i had in my 140G


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

gettt pool filter sand or if your lucky 3mm from someone.


----------

